# Automake funkgioniert nicht mehr.

## Klaus Meier

Es scheint gerade etwas automake zerschossen zu haben. Es lässt sich bei mir folgende Liste von Anwendungen nicht übersetzen:

```
=net-libs/gnutls-2.12.19

=media-sound/lame-3.99.5

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-0.10.18

=app-text/recode-3.6_p17-r2

=net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.0-r1

=net-misc/vinagre-3.4.2

=media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3

=net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.1-r301

=gnome-extra/sushi-0.4.1

=www-client/epiphany-3.4.2

=gnome-extra/yelp-3.4.2

=dev-libs/seed-3.2.0-r1

=dev-libs/libpeas-1.4.0-r1

=net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3

=media-video/totem-3.4.2

=media-gfx/eog-3.4.1

=net-misc/vino-3.4.2

=app-editors/gedit-3.4.2

=media-gfx/shotwell-0.12.3

=net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.4.2

=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.4.2

=dev-libs/folks-0.6.9

=mail-client/evolution-3.4.2

=gnome-base/gnome-panel-3.4.1

=gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-3.4.1

=app-mobilephone/obexd-0.46

=gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.4.2

=gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.4.1

=net-im/pidgin-2.10.4

=gnome-base/gnome-applets-3.4.1

=net-voip/telepathy-haze-0.6.0

=net-im/empathy-3.4.2.1

=app-misc/tracker-0.14.1

=gnome-extra/nautilus-tracker-tags-0.14.1

=gnome-extra/gnome-documents-0.4.2
```

Die erste Fehlermeldung sieht so aus, durch alle habe ich mich dann nicht mehr durchgekämpft, es ist aber fast immer automake:

```
 * Running autoconf ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                             [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.12.19/temp/automake.out
```

Die automake.out sieht so aus:

```
***** automake *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.12.19/work/gnutls-2.12.19

***** automake --add-missing --copy

configure.ac:129: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:193: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2661: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2678: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

configure.ac:129: the top level

automake-1.12: warnings are treated as errors

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libexamples.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

doc/examples/Makefile.am:80:   while processing Libtool library 'libexamples.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libguile-gnutls-extra-v-1.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

guile/src/Makefile.am:36:   while processing Libtool library 'libguile-gnutls-extra-v-1.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libguile-gnutls-v-1.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

guile/src/Makefile.am:36:   while processing Libtool library 'libguile-gnutls-v-1.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libcfg.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

src/Makefile.am:100:   while processing Libtool library 'libcfg.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libcmd-certtool.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

src/Makefile.am:48:   while processing Libtool library 'libcmd-certtool.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libcmd-cli-debug.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

src/Makefile.am:48:   while processing Libtool library 'libcmd-cli-debug.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libcmd-cli.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

src/Makefile.am:48:   while processing Libtool library 'libcmd-cli.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libcmd-p11tool.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

src/Makefile.am:131:   while processing Libtool library 'libcmd-p11tool.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libcmd-psk.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

src/Makefile.am:48:   while processing Libtool library 'libcmd-psk.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libcmd-serv.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

src/Makefile.am:48:   while processing Libtool library 'libcmd-serv.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libcmd-srp.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

src/Makefile.am:62:   while processing Libtool library 'libcmd-srp.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libutils.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

tests/Makefile.am:58:   while processing Libtool library 'libutils.la'

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: warning: 'libecore.la': linking libtool libraries using a non-POSIX

/usr/share/automake-1.12/am/ltlibrary.am: archiver requires 'AM_PROG_AR' in 'configure.ac'

tests/suite/Makefile.am:43:   while processing Libtool library 'libecore.la'
```

----------

## franzf

gnutls:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420333

Gibt noch mehr reports in der Richtung, bei mir wars z.B. recordmydesktop, war aber mit ein paar Updates in den eclasses (von den Gentoo-Devs) plötzlich magisch behoben. Hilft wohl nur: Fehler melden und warten, bis sich die (umgebauten -> u.a. multiprocessing.eclass) eclasses stabilisiert haben :/

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na ich bin begeistert... Solch ein Klopfer sollte eigentlich nicht passieren.

Hab auch Workaround gefunden, wenn man Pakete installieren will.

```
emerge-webrsync --revert=20120606
```

Damit kann man sich erst mal die fehlenden Pakete installieren.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Na ich bin begeistert... Solch ein Klopfer sollte eigentlich nicht passieren.

 

Das kann höchsten Diego mit seiner Tinderbox vorher feststellen: Das Problem ist, dass  irgendwann einmal WANT_AUTOMAKE auf die aktuelle automake-Version gesetzt werden muss, sonst muss man für alle Ewigkeiten die obsoleten früheren Versionen beibehalten. Es ist sinnvoll, dass dieser Default systemweit ist, da sonst einige Pakete (mit fast inaktiven oder desinteressierten Maintainern) de facto doch zur Beibehaltung der obsoleten Automake-Versionen zwingen würden. Das ist ähnlich wie ein neues baselayout: Irgendwann muss man mal den Schritt wagen; automake-1.12 gibt es jetzt schon etliche Monate.

Nicht funktionierende Pakete kann man bis zu ihrem Fix mit 

```
export WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.11
```

 erschlagen...

----------

